
Netflix shares set for worst quarter since 2012 as competition looms - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-stocks-netflix/netflix-shares-set-for-worst-quarter-since-2012-as-competition-looms-idUSKBN1W92DG
======
Bhilai
As a previous fan of Netflix, I have to say I am disappointed in the recent
changes.

Most of the new content Netflix is producing seems substandard.

Their UI seems to be a bit of a mess with the top few carousels being
repetitive - For me, Popular on Netflix, Trending Now and Netflix originals
(being the top three carousels) list almost the same TV shows/movies.

Next, Netflix getting rid of actual reviews was almost a turning point since
now they show %match which actually is not accurate for me a lot times, so
much so that I have stopped paying attention to it. The bigger downside is of-
course that there are no reviews.

Their "Recommended for you" is also does not produce ideal results, just
because I watched "13 Reasons Why" does not mean I am interested in teen
shows! Overall, as a customer I think Netflix made their offering overly
complicated.

